# Wavy Finish



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

Ive noticed some cars, inculding mine have a wavy finish in the paint, what causes this? Im about to a paint my car over, what do I have to do for this not to happen?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

lick a putty, lotsa primer, and lotsa longboardin!


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Like he said "longboard"
It's all in how you sand it.
Using a long flat block is the key.


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

:ugh: do your body work and spray poly the whole thing then long block it you cant go wrong wit dat


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 13 2006, 10:42 PM~6757712
> *Ive noticed some cars, inculding mine have a wavy finish in the paint, what causes this? Im about to a paint my car over, what do I have to do for this not to happen?
> *



bad bodywork, fix with good bodywork


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 14 2006, 06:54 PM~6762237
> *:ugh: do your body work and spray poly the whole thing then long block it you cant go wrong wit dat
> *


i prefer licking the poly on, that spray shit is gay, my opinion.


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

Spend time with making sure the metal panels fit the best they can in regards to panel to panel gaps and panel to panel levels.
White or lighter color cars will have the gaps stand out more than black and darker colors. White, lighter colored, flatter finished cars will show less panel waves than black, darker colored, highly polished surface ones.

You need to start at the bottom of the bodywork stage with working with gaps and panel levels. Then you work your way to and through getting each part straight and then going back to check on the gaps and levels.
Gaps are the spaces between things like the back edge of the front fenders and the front edge of the doors. There are also gaps between the door and the rocker sills, door and quarter panels, and on some between the doors and roofs. What you are shooting for here is consistency. Keep the same gap on the front edge of the door to the fender and between the back edge of the door and the quarter panel and then ideally have it the same between the bottom edge of the door and the rocker sills and between the doors window frame and the roof. What some people do when they cannot get a good consistent gap with adjustments alone they mig weld metal onto let’s say the front edge of the door where the gap is too wide to close it up and then file or sand this added metal down to where the gap is even from top to bottom. 
On gaps and edges you want the least amount of primer and no fillers. If the edge is not solid all it takes sometimes is a little tap from something and you are then left with a crater sized chip.
Once all of the gaps are even then a person should work on panel to panel levels. This affects how the reflection of your final polished out paint job is when something like a curb or line in the background is reflected. If you have poor panel to panel levels then this reflected curb or line will jump when it is seen in the door and then viewed on the fender. Look at this picture and you can see how one reflection from one panel to the next keeps the reflected line nice and even like it would be in a mirror with a thin black piece of tape down the center while the other shows how the line jumps which it shouldn’t.
Always try and block sand the different parts of the car while they are on the car. If you don’t have the car all together but let’s say the doors are hung then try and hang the fenders just to get an idea as to if they need to be shifted forwards or backwards any amount. When the car panels are all on the car you can sand over the gaps to where later if you follow through the reflection in the paint will have no wiggles across this gap. When in the bodywork stage (block sanding) and when going over the gaps look very closely at the edges of the panel to see that the paper is cutting away primer very close to the edge. If it is not then from the backside of this lip take a body hammer and tap it outward some and sand some more. If the paper is cutting very close to the edge then that’s good but if it’s better but not quite there, tap it a little more from the backside. On the reverse of this you may when blocking over gaps expose bare metal. If this happens then the lip or edge needs to be tapped inward slightly.

Here’s some of the good and bad (photo’s I’ve seen online and some I doctored to have them look as they should or better than before):

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1246394040060464735nqBuVZ

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1463014498060464735oxJPbk

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1463014889060464735LGHaNv

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1463014997060464735YcpovS

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1463015073060464735jIFRDT

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1463015972060464735ftDcFp

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2850826940060464735gHSuMd

A very, very nice reflection across gaps:
http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2522427400060464735wmcKof

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1327923685049730488BSgbIE

Reflections on my car in primer after being sanded down with 400 grit wet and it still needs some work:

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1334964818060464735KdzrJX

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1334964413060464735GSvDVg

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1516570325060464735uPzeVU

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2029560230060464735rzYQsH

One last thing, trial fit the parts together. If there are moldings going up against a painted surface, make sure the body and trim fit together nicely. 

It’s all in the attention to the details. The closer you look at something the more flaws you will see. Nothing is perfect but the closer you get the nicer it will be.

Stay away too from coating the whole car with a skim coat of filler and then sanding the whole car down like on some of the shows on TV. Work the metal and limit the amount of body man in a can stuff.

Jim


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

damn good info thanks homies


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 14 2006, 09:46 PM~6762479
> *i prefer licking the poly on, that spray shit is gay, my opinion.
> *


what a *** :twak: you prefer LICKINGthe poly on that sounds GAY to me


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ What you expect ????????????????


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 16 2006, 05:14 PM~6772169
> *what a ***  :twak: you prefer LICKINGthe poly on that sounds GAY to me
> *


your an idiot, the only one thats gay is you!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 16 2006, 11:51 PM~6773339
> *your an idiot, the only one thats gay is you!!!!!!!!
> *


hey my man ,no offense but you brought that gay shit to the table im a professional, a real one no fly by night amature like you i do museum quality work not bull shit like you im the real deal, not to sound like a dick but lets be real.theres only two things men LICK thats plates and pussy,,,,,,poly is not one of them :buttkick:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

how would u know the quality of work i do????


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o250/cu...0-2-2006-11.jpg weel let me show you some of my quality


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o250/cu...2-2006-05.jpgme agin like i said museum quality :biggrin:


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o250/cu...0-2-2006-05.jpg


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 17 2006, 09:06 PM~6777434
> *http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o250/cu...0-2-2006-05.jpg
> *


nice.... are you in south florida? theres a shop identical to that that does exotics.


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

yep im in ft lauderdale i work for Stuttguart international auto body we do all the exotics so you know we aint no joke :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 17 2006, 09:59 PM~6777822
> *yep im in ft lauderdale i work for Stuttguart international auto body we do all the exotics so you know we aint no joke :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice.. ive passed by there a few times. The pics looked like it was miami chasis


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

cool stop bye some time and ask for moe the painter thats me homie


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

CustomJim: 
Nice article, very professional.
Please do more, we need more like that.
Nice to see someone that can write (and spell) like a professional.
(instead of the normal illiterates)


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 17 2006, 08:59 PM~6777395
> *weel let me show you some of my quality
> 
> 
> ...


Do you do any custom paint, or just repair?


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Dec 18 2006, 08:03 AM~6779027
> *CustomJim:
> Nice article, very professional.
> Please do more, we need more like that.
> ...


Thanks. I want to see the car hobby be the best it can and do what I can for it. As far as writing and spelling like a professional that takes practice too just like bodywork, paintwork, welding, wiring, and so on. Don't be confused by what I've written in this site as I've made plenty of mistakes through the years :biggrin: .

I hope others on this site can take the time to explain things that they have had experiences with or what they have learned for the site to grow.

Jim


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

deleted


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 18 2006, 05:05 PM~6779470
> *Do you do any custom paint, or just repair?
> *




looks like a high end collision repair shop.......


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 17 2006, 08:05 PM~6777420
> *http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o250/cu...2-2006-05.jpgme agin like i said museum quality :biggrin:
> *


thats great homie, you spray high end cars, u want a batch of hero cookies or something??? lets see some custom work, flames, patterns, flake, that shit, it dont take much to spray solid colors homie, looks like u can do collision repair well, so can I, i dont paint exotics, fuck i only seen a handful where i'm at, i have painted a complete porshe though, i'd post pics, but that porshe is on a disc that i finalized and now i cant figure how the fuck to retreive the pics to my computer, i have a set of chopper tins w/ghost flames at the shop right now, i can post those. 

dont get to high on yourself man, you start talking like ur better than everyone else just cause you spray porshe's and lamborgini's, and those dont belong in no museum, museums are for antiques, not exotics. those belong in some rich italians garage!


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Dec 18 2006, 08:03 AM~6779027
> *CustomJim:
> Nice article, very professional.
> Please do more, we need more like that.
> ...


damn jim why all da hate couple typos my bad this shit started over some childish comment about some gay shit now you are gonna jump on the band wagon with this outher dude this topic is about wavy body not abot some mix matched paint scheme you call CUSTOM, that shit went out in the 80s


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 18 2006, 07:48 PM~6782267
> *thats great homie, you spray high end cars, u want a batch of hero cookies or something??? lets see some custom work, flames, patterns, flake, that shit, it dont take much to spray solid colors homie, looks like u can do collision repair well, so can I, i dont paint exotics, fuck i only seen a handful where i'm at, i have painted a complete porshe though, i'd post pics, but that porshe is on a disc that i finalized and now i cant figure how the fuck to retreive the pics to my computer, i have a set of chopper tins w/ghost flames at the shop right now, i can post those.
> 
> dont get to high on yourself man, you start talking like ur better than everyone else just cause you spray porshe's and lamborgini's, and those dont belong in no museum, museums are for antiques, not exotics. those belong in some rich italians garage!
> *


81 juicedregal this topic was about wavy bodywork not the skill of painting you me and anyone off the street can paint a car, but can you make it flawless,the way you described correcting wavy body work is in TRUE MACCO FASHION so i can plainly see you are not a true professional, but again amature hour is probably a 24 hr job for you, and im sure in canada you guys would jump at the chance to ''say you painted a complete porsche COOL IM PROUD OF YOU 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: but the question is ,was your body work perfect, the world may never know :dunno: but its all good i got love for you man keep on painting scooter tanks ,just learn to fix the dents first :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 18 2006, 08:00 PM~6782943
> *damn jim why all da hate couple typos my bad this shit started over some childish comment about some gay shit now you are gonna jump on the band wagon with this outher dude this topic is about wavy body not abot some mix matched paint scheme you call CUSTOM, that shit went out in the 80s
> *


and your the one who made the "childish comment"" :uh: and the only thing you do different is use spray poly, I do top notch work when the customer pays correctly, theres plenty of professional bodyman who prefer to "lick" the putty on by hand, but fuck your way is the best, you paint lamborginis!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 18 2006, 08:19 PM~6783020
> *81 juicedregal this topic was about wavy bodywork not the skill of painting you me and anyone off the street can paint a car, but can you make it flawless,the way you described correcting wavy body work is in TRUE MACCO FASHION so i can plainly see you are not a true professional, but again amature hour is probably a 24 hr job for you, and im sure in canada you guys would jump at the chance to ''say you painted a complete porsche COOL IM PROUD OF YOU
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: but the question is ,was your body work perfect, the world may never know  :dunno: but its all good i got love for you man keep on painting scooter tanks ,just learn to fix the dents first  :biggrin:
> *


and i bet those exotics needed lots of bodywork too :0 your head is probably the size of a hot air balloon, just remember one thing homie, when u think u know it all, you stop learning!!!!! 

oh and still haven't heard the answer, you do custom work or just easy as pie refinish???????????? must be a tough life!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

be nice guys, you both do bad ass work... and most exotics going into that shop are major wrecks, lambos dont go into shops fo ryou average dings and scratches.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 18 2006, 09:38 PM~6783322
> *be nice guys, you both do bad ass work... and most exotics going into that shop are major wrecks, lambos dont go into shops fo ryou average dings and scratches.
> *


yea i hate talkin shit on here homie, just dont like being called a *** or a hack!
I take pride in my work, and i do realize there are plenty of others doin it just like me, i dont think i'm above everyone, seems like cuttsupreme does though.


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 18 2006, 11:38 PM~6783322
> *be nice guys, you both do bad ass work... and most exotics going into that shop are major wrecks, lambos dont go into shops fo ryou average dings and scratches.
> *


thank you very much japsw20 i wanna play nice i am just defending my ethic of work ,i got love for every one on this site.to me this site helps keep the passion for the art and craftsmanship of lowriding alive, we dont always see eye to eye, but a little spark of differences is what helps to keep these topics alive and hopfully people can see past the b.s. and truly learn something and change the game uffin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

well im supposed to paint my car over the weekend, the foo that was supposed to spray it leavin outta town though so im assed out, i gotta spray it myself, this shit gonna be wavy like usher's head, but fuck it, aslong as its better than before, i tried what u guys posted up hopefully everytying come out cool, thanks homies


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

good luck bro!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 19 2006, 12:02 AM~6783779
> *good luck bro!
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

everybody is all talking about flawless finishes and what not, but


just from my experience, 9/10 customer's aren't looking for a flawless finish. most are looking for the cheapest job possible. i guess thats not a problem if you work at an exotic car body shop, but i think it's reality for most painters/bodymen. make you're $$$ with the cheapo's, make your reputation with the ones that want to spend money.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 19 2006, 12:13 AM~6783864
> *everybody is all talking about flawless finishes and what not, but
> just from my experience, 9/10 customer's aren't looking for a flawless finish. most are looking for the cheapest job possible. i guess thats not a problem if you work at an exotic car body shop, but i think it's reality for most painters/bodymen. make you're $$$ with the cheapo's, make your reputation with the ones that want to spend money.
> *


im one of the cheapos  not because i dont want to spend the money, its cus i dont have money to spend


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 19 2006, 01:16 AM~6783877
> *im one of the cheapos   not because  i dont want to spend the money, its cus i dont have money to spend
> *



me too, that's why i learned to do bodywork and paint :biggrin:


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 18 2006, 10:00 PM~6782943
> *damn jim why all da hate couple typos my bad this shit started over some childish comment about some gay shit now you are gonna jump on the band wagon with this outher dude this topic is about wavy body not abot some mix matched paint scheme you call CUSTOM, that shit went out in the 80s
> *



Sorry man, I didn't quite want to sound like that.
I'm here to learn and share and everyone has someting to offer,
I'm trying to get more into the custom paint and here is where it's at.
All levels, doesn't matter who's the best, it's all good,
and I learn from everyone. Everyone on here deserves respect, everyone.
I've been painting for over 25 yrs and am still learning, everyday,
when I reach the point that I "know it all" I'll quit. 
(It really hurts to do something you're proud of and have someone
laugh at you about it. We all have to start somewhere.)
It's a great forum with some of the best talent, that's for sure.
I hope it stays that way.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

So what is this poly you guys are talking about licking and spraying on?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 19 2006, 07:30 AM~6784774
> *So what is this poly you guys are talking about licking and spraying on?
> *


just polyester finishing putty, you can lick it on like bondo, or it comes in a primer/sprayable form.


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 19 2006, 09:40 AM~6784816
> *just polyester finishing putty, you can lick it on like bondo, or it comes in a primer/sprayable form.
> *


i will tell you a couple reasons why i like spray poly, after you finish doing your bondo as best as you possibly can ,you spray it on and it levels little defects that you missed ,and it takes care of all the pin holes, it blocks like butter in one uniform color so once you guide coat it, it basically tells you the real truth about the body panels,i really like how it blocks in relation from panel into panel once you get all your blocking done its just high build primer, guide coat, block again water block it, and spray :thumbsup:  but theres a million ways to skin a cat


----------



## cuttsupreme (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Dec 19 2006, 07:11 AM~6784387
> *Sorry man, I didn't quite want to sound like that.
> I'm here to learn and share and everyone has someting to offer,
> I'm trying to get more into the custom paint and here is where it's at.
> ...


my bad jim,  im sorry about my comment i have much respect for you and every one one this site


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 21 2006, 09:39 PM~6801733
> *i will tell you a couple reasons why i like spray poly, after you finish doing your bondo as best as you possibly can ,you spray it on and it levels little defects that you missed ,and it takes care of all the pin holes, it blocks like butter in one uniform color so once you guide coat it, it basically tells you the real truth about the body panels,i really like how it blocks in relation from panel into panel once you get all your blocking done its just high build primer, guide coat, block again water block it, and spray  :thumbsup:   but theres a million ways to  skin a cat
> *


key point in the avove paragraph for people who are not fimiliar with spray poly is that u MUST primer with regular 2k primer on top of it before paint, there is a lot of hacks that spray directly on top of spray poly, thats one reason it gets a bad name, i'm just used to laying a skim coat of polyester putty on the entire surface of the car, and then blocking it out with 120, if there is any pinholes I will go back and fix them before 2k primer, but usually there is hardly any, i will then dry sand the 2k with 180 on longboard, then 2k again, (3 coats each time) then i will dry sand with 320-400-600, then its ready for paint!! 

Thats my way of doing things, but like u said, and i definately agree, "theres more than one way to skin a cat!"


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Dec 21 2006, 09:39 PM~6801733
> *i will tell you a couple reasons why i like spray poly, after you finish doing your bondo as best as you possibly can ,you spray it on and it levels little defects that you missed ,and it takes care of all the pin holes, it blocks like butter in one uniform color so once you guide coat it, it basically tells you the real truth about the body panels,i really like how it blocks in relation from panel into panel once you get all your blocking done its just high build primer, guide coat, block again water block it, and spray  :thumbsup:   but theres a million ways to  skin a cat
> *


your right Homie 
it does spray good and blocks even easier 
for the low spots and imperfections you have to use poly primer 
just my .02 cents
and as for putty it kinda sucks when you gotta skin a panel 
cause its pricey$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 14 2006, 04:42 AM~6757712
> *Ive noticed some cars, inculding mine have a wavy finish in the paint, what causes this? Im about to a paint my car over, what do I have to do for this not to happen?
> *


not sure, i seen a few cars in L.A that seem like they don't even str8in the body before they paint it.

some just spray over the dents and everything.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 22 2006, 05:52 AM~6801811
> *key point in the avove paragraph for people who are not fimiliar with spray poly is that u MUST primer with regular 2k primer on top of it before paint, there is a lot of hacks that spray directly on top of spray poly, thats one reason it gets a bad name, i'm just used to laying a skim coat of polyester putty on the entire surface of the car, and then blocking it out with 120, if there is any pinholes I will go back and fix them before 2k primer, but usually there is hardly any, i will then dry sand the 2k with 180 on longboard, then 2k again, (3 coats each time) then i will dry sand with 320-400-600, then its ready for paint!!
> 
> Thats my way of doing things, but like u said, and i definately agree, "theres more than one way to skin a cat!"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 21 2006, 10:54 PM~6802183
> *your right Homie
> it does spray good and blocks even easier
> for the low spots and imperfections you have to use poly primer
> ...


actually its probably cheaper to skim coat the putty, but like i said they both work, just what i prefer. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

some might agree with me and some might hate on me for this comment but SOMETIMES you can block a car 3 or 4 times get it laser straight.....


then shoot the base then clear on and at the end it is a bit wavy from the clear not laying flat......so you might need to block teh clear flat then buff it out



this is just something he can try so don't jump all over me about it it is true it does happen and you can fix it......

wavyness doesn't always come from blocking body filler just letting him know that


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Custom Jim_@Dec 15 2006, 12:01 AM~6762907
> *Spend time with making sure the metal panels fit the best they can in regards to panel to panel gaps and panel to panel levels.
> White or lighter color cars will have the gaps stand out more than black and darker colors. White, lighter colored, flatter finished cars will show less panel waves than black, darker colored, highly polished surface ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 22 2006, 10:16 AM~6803607
> *some might agree with me and some might hate on me for this comment but SOMETIMES you can block a car 3 or 4 times get it laser straight.....
> then shoot the base then clear on and at the end it is a bit wavy from the clear not laying flat......so you might need to block teh clear flat then buff it out
> this is just something he can try so don't jump all over me about it it is true it does happen and you can fix it......
> ...


I can agree with that because I know the person applying the final color and clear cannot control 100% their application of the material. Speed, overlap, and other variable can affect things.
Like so many things, painting a vehicle is an art.

Jim


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 22 2006, 07:55 AM~6803431
> *actually its probably cheaper to skim coat the putty, but like i said they both work, just what i prefer. :biggrin:
> *


skim coat a whole hood with 2 30oz cans of evercoat = 40-50 $$$ easy 
or buy a gallon of polyester primer for 45-65 $$$$ and block the car more than once


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 23 2006, 09:59 PM~6812819
> *skim coat a whole hood with 2 30oz cans of evercoat = 40-50 $$$ easy
> or buy a gallon of polyester primer for 45-65 $$$$ and block the car more than once
> *


it doesn't take nearly that much man, wholey shit! maybe 1/4 tube, which costs 20 bucks. i could skim coat a whole car with 2 tubes easy, there 20 bucks each here, actually 17, a gallon of polyester primer cost 100+ here. these are canadian $$$ too. and i dont usually skim coat the hood anyways. or the roof


----------

